# Bosch RA1171 insert plate



## PIglet (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have the measurments of this. Santa Claus is bringing me a RA1171
router table for x-mas. I have a freud ft2200 router already and was wondering
if a rockler insert will fit into the opening on the RA1171

Thanks
William


----------



## rsstreet (Nov 9, 2008)

William,

Here are the specs from Bosch's website.

Specifications 
Amperage: 120V - 15AMP
Cord Length: 6'
Depth: 15-7/8"
Height: 14-1/2"
Max. Fence Opening: 3-3/16"
Max. Throat Opening: 3-5/8"
Sales Pack Quantity: 1
Weight (lbs.): 42
Width: 25-1/2"
Working Length: 25 1/2" 

Randy


----------



## rsstreet (Nov 9, 2008)

William,

Sorry, hit the reply to quick. The hole in the mounting plate is 3 5/8". I dont show your model in the chart for the plate.

You can get the owners manual from the Bosch website. It should provide you the information needed.

Regards,

Randy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler does not make a plate to fit the Bosch table. You will find instruction elsewhere on the forums for mounting your router to a plate or making a replacement sub base plate.


----------



## PIglet (Dec 29, 2007)

*info*

Thanks Mike and Randy...


----------

